# The Classic Beretta 8045F



## catman4cats (Jan 14, 2020)

The Beretta 8045F Cougar with Hogue Aluminum Extreme grips.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I am a fan of the Cougars as well. Although I do not own a Beretta 8045F DA/SA Cougar, I do own a Stoeger 8045F, which is functionally the same thing.

I also own two Beretta mini-Cougars. These have a shorter grip/magazine well with the standard size barrel and upper. One is a Beretta 8000D double action only, chambered in 9mm Luger and the other a Beretta 8040F DA/SA chambered in 40 S&W. All shoot very well as long as the rotary barrel lockup mechanism is kept well-lubricated.


----------



## catman4cats (Jan 14, 2020)

pblanc said:


> I am a fan of the Cougars as well. Although I do not own a Beretta 8045F DA/SA Cougar, I do own a Stoeger 8045F, which is functionally the same thing.
> 
> I also own two Beretta mini-Cougars. These have a shorter grip/magazine well with the standard size barrel and upper. One is a Beretta 8000D double action only, chambered in 9mm Luger and the other a Beretta 8040F DA/SA chambered in 40 S&W. All shoot very well as long as the rotary barrel lockup mechanism is kept well-lubricated.


I also own a Stoeger 8045 but it's the FT model with the rail.
Never have had any problems with any of my cats. They are Great Weapons!

This one is just a tad heavier than the Beretta but they shoot the same.

The mini is cool too. Some day I may pick one up.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

catman4cats said:


> I also own a Stoeger 8045 but it's the FT model with the rail.
> Never have had any problems with any of my cats. They are Great Weapons!
> 
> This one is just a tad heavier than the Beretta but they shoot the same.
> ...


+1


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice looking pistol you have there OP!


----------



## catman4cats (Jan 14, 2020)

Here's a Stoeger 8040F with LPA adj target sights.

If your going to change sights on the Cougar or the PX-4 This Beretta sight pusher is the one to get.
It has the spacer for the PX-4. It can only be used on the rear sight though.










.


----------

